# DIY Plans



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

We have started planning what we need to get the ball rolling on this wedding DIY. 
I am super excited to get started. 

We are starting with the photobooth. Which is going to be based of a haunted house wall. 

So much fun!


----------

